# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  تفعيلا للعمل الاجتماعي بالمنبر

## monzir ana

*لا اريد ان اسبق الاحداث وقد تكون هنالك مبادرات اجتماعية كثيرة سبقت دخولي للمنبر ولكن الحق يقال اننا بحوجة الي وجود صندوق تكافل اجتماعي او تفعيله ان وجد .. علي ان توضع به لوائح منظمة للصندوق وفق ضوابط واولويات محددة سلفا ... وتكوين لجنة من الاعضاء النشطين لجمع الاشتراكات شهرية او ربع سنوية او غيرها وتكون اللجنة مسئولة عن الصندوق مسئولية تامة وفق مايرضي الله ورسوله اولا ويرضي اهل المنبر ثانيا .. فمثلا الوفيات يتم تحديدها حسب اولي القربي سواء ان كانت درجة اولي او ثانية .. وتكون لها الاولية .. وعند زواج احد الاعضاء مثلا .. او رزقه بمولود او مولودة وغيرها من المقترحات وكل عضو ملزم بسداد الاشتراكات في وقتها المحدد ... وللجنة صندوق التكافل الاجتماعي مسئولة عن متابعة الاعضاء وتزكيرهم بصورة دورية ... وللجنة الحق في تخصيص جزء من اموال الصندوق في استثمارها لتكوين صيوان مثلا بكافة معداته او او او او........الخ وعند ضربة البداية يفتح باب التبرعات حتي يولد الصندوق باسنانه .. المهم الافكار كثيرة في هذا الجانب وافكاركم ومقترحاتكم ايضا مهمة والغرض هو الوقوف جنبا الي جنب في الافراح والاتراح حتي نرفع رأس بعضنا امام الجميع فما هو رأيكم دام فضلكم ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عوض الشجرة

*نؤيد ونبارك وندعم
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*جزاك    الله  خير   يجب  تفعيل   المقترح
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*كلام فى الصميم
بارك الله فيك يا منذر ونتمنى ان تولى الادارة هذا الموضوع كل الاهتمام !!
نتمنى ان يرى هذا المقترح النور 
*

----------


## monzir ana

*اتمني سماع الكثير من المقترحات حتي تري النور بأذنه تعالي ...
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الاخ منذر لك التحية , اتمنى ان يتم هذا الامر والصندوق الاجتماعي او صندوق الزمالة كما يسمى فى غالبية المؤسسات مهم جداً ,
*

----------


## ابو حسن

*نؤيد وندعم المقترح بشده . . بارك الله فيك أخي المنذر
*

----------


## كسباوى

*فكرة جميلة نؤيد بشدة 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبارك ونؤيد هذه الفكرة الصفوية الرائعة
وجاهزين للدعم فورا حتى يولد الصندوق الاجتماعي باسنانه كما قال الحبيب منذر

*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*ياخ 10/10 
موفقين ياشباب 


*

----------


## monzir ana

*نتمني سماع رأي ادارة المنبر
                        	*

----------


## monzir ana

*نتمني الشروع فورا في تكوين لجنة للصندوق .. علي ان تكون اول اعمال اللجنة فتح حساب بأسم المشروع او صندوق التكافل الاجتماعي ... وحتي الان لم نسمع راي احد من الادارة لعل المانع خيرا 
*

----------


## monzir ana

*في اليومين الماضيين توفيت والدتا عضوين من اعضاء المنبر هما الاخت الرايقة والاخ مزمل 1 ولم تكن هنالك اي مبادرات فعلية بأسم المنبر ومن هنا تجئ اهمية وجود مثل هذا المقترح سواء بنشر الاخبار الاجتماعية او المشاركة الفعلية تجاه الاعضاء والله وراء القصد
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* مقترح جميل  جداً وسيجد حظه

 من النقاش فى هيئة الإدارة توطئةً

لتنفيذه  .

 بالنسبة للأبنه الرايقه تحرك وفد

كبير من المنبر لتقديم واجب العزاء

لها فى مدينة القرير بالشماليه .

وبإذن الله سيقوم المنبر بواجب العزاء

لمزمل فى والدته .

*

----------


## محمدمناع

*فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

*

----------


## monzir ana

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

 مقترح جميل  جداً وسيجد حظه

 من النقاش فى هيئة الإدارة توطئةً

لتنفيذه  .

 بالنسبة للأبنه الرايقه تحرك وفد

كبير من المنبر لتقديم واجب العزاء

لها فى مدينة القرير بالشماليه .

وبإذن الله سيقوم المنبر بواجب العزاء

لمزمل فى والدته .




مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## monzir ana

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدمناع
					

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق




؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الحبيب منذر تفعيل دور العمل الاجتماعي والخيري داخل المنبر 
عمل عظيم وثوابه كبير وأن شاء الله يجعل هذا العمل في 
ميزان حسناتك ، ونحن نؤيد هذه الافكار والتي تشكل عامل
كبير في دور الاعضاء وترابطهم تجاه بعضهم البعض في كل المجالات
وقول الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم (مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتعاطفهم 
وتراحمهم مثل الجسد إذا اشتكي منه شيء تداعي له سائر الجسد بالسهر والحمي)
ابداء منذ اليوم في وضع خطط و لوائح لتنظيم هذا العمل بالرجوع الي
من سبقنا في هذا المجال ونحن من خلفك 
ولي عودة 
‏
*

----------


## musab aljak

*فكرة جميلة ..

نؤيدها بشدة ..

*

----------


## عبدالسلام حميده

*نتمنا ذالك 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالسلام حميده
					

نتمنا ذالك 



غير اللون دا طششت بينا ..
*

----------


## monzir ana

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

الحبيب منذر تفعيل دور العمل الاجتماعي والخيري داخل المنبر 
عمل عظيم وثوابه كبير وأن شاء الله يجعل هذا العمل في 
ميزان حسناتك ، ونحن نؤيد هذه الافكار والتي تشكل عامل
كبير في دور الاعضاء وترابطهم تجاه بعضهم البعض في كل المجالات
وقول الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم (مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتعاطفهم 
وتراحمهم مثل الجسد إذا اشتكي منه شيء تداعي له سائر الجسد بالسهر والحمي)
ابداء منذ اليوم في وضع خطط و لوائح لتنظيم هذا العمل بالرجوع الي
من سبقنا في هذا المجال ونحن من خلفك 
ولي عودة 
‏



انشاالله ساجتهد لتنزيل لائحة وان كنت اتمني ان يتم تكوين لجنة للصندوق التكافلي وان تسعي اللجنة لوضع اللائحة يتم اجازتها بواسطة الاعضاء .. وان تكون هذه اللجنة من الاعضاء المقيمين بولاية الخرطوم وتشرع فعلا هذه اللجنة في فتح حساب باسم الصندوق ... من جانبي ساجتهد انشاالله لتقديم اللائحة ..
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*انا معاكم 
*

----------


## monzir ana

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة dr.abdelgalil
					

انا معاكم 



انشاالله
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة monzir ana
					

انشاالله









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة dr.abdelgalil
					

انا معاكم 




انا زاتى معاكم :l3_eyes:
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي متعصب

*فكره جميله جدا 

ولكن  في وجهة نظري اراء مثل ذلك الاختراحات سرعان ما تتغير لامور  اخري 

اوضح لكم اكثر 

اولا :نريد تحديد خطه واضحه للصندوق

ثانيا :نريد ان تكون الفكره مبنيه علي اسس مدروسه لكي تكون مقنعه للاعضاء لاننا نراء  كل الصناديق بتفشل لسوء الاداره 

ثالثا : تحديد  الاهداف المنوط بها قيام ذلك الصندوق  للاعضاء 

رابعا : تحديد الاوجه التي يتم فيها الصرف 


يخلي بي كدا ممكن نكون وضحنا للاعضاء قبل ان يتم عمل الصندوق الاهداف وبذلك يكون كل عضو يدري  ما هو المقصود بالصندوق وما دور الصندوق وبذلك الرغيه تكون قويه للاشتراك لاننا نكون حددننا الاهداف 

السبب الوحيد الذي يواجهنا  ويواجه الجميع في ربوع ارض الوطن عدم الوضوح بالاعمال التي تحتاج للتضافر الجميع 


ولكم جزيل الشكر 


*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مقترح جميل اتمنى الاسراع فى وضع اللوائح والتنفيذ والله الموفق 
*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر كجول
					

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك



الله يبارك فيك
*

----------


## monzir ana

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي متعصب
					

فكره جميله جدا 

ولكن  في وجهة نظري اراء مثل ذلك الاختراحات سرعان ما تتغير لامور  اخري 

اوضح لكم اكثر 

اولا :نريد تحديد خطه واضحه للصندوق

ثانيا :نريد ان تكون الفكره مبنيه علي اسس مدروسه لكي تكون مقنعه للاعضاء لاننا نراء  كل الصناديق بتفشل لسوء الاداره 

ثالثا : تحديد  الاهداف المنوط بها قيام ذلك الصندوق  للاعضاء 

رابعا : تحديد الاوجه التي يتم فيها الصرف 


يخلي بي كدا ممكن نكون وضحنا للاعضاء قبل ان يتم عمل الصندوق الاهداف وبذلك يكون كل عضو يدري  ما هو المقصود بالصندوق وما دور الصندوق وبذلك الرغيه تكون قويه للاشتراك لاننا نكون حددننا الاهداف 

السبب الوحيد الذي يواجهنا  ويواجه الجميع في ربوع ارض الوطن عدم الوضوح بالاعمال التي تحتاج للتضافر الجميع 


ولكم جزيل الشكر 





اوفيت وكفيت اخي العزيز ويجب الاستفادة من كل السلبيات وان نكون نموذجا يحتذي به ... اللائحة المنظمة والقوية والتي تنفذ من قبل اللجنة هي البداية الصحيحة ويجب ان تجاز اللائحة من قبل الاعضاء وتشمل اوجه الصرف والاولوية في الصرف ...
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*جاهزيـــــــــــــــــن يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## monzir ana

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لعوتة
					

جاهزيـــــــــــــــــن يا شباب



مبرووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*يبدأ العمل بفكرة...
ثم
تخطيط.......
ثم
تنفيذ ان توافق الاعضاء...
الفكرة...وقد وجدت...
الكرة الان فى ميدان التخطيط..
من لها؟؟
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*هو ده  الكلام الصاح. سيروا على بركة الله
                        	*

----------

